

Loss Of Sleep, Even For A Single Night, Increases Inflammation In The Body - troystribling
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080902075211.htm

======
thalur
"It’s important to note that they found this increase in inflammatory response
in only the female subjects."

A bit of a misleading title then.

------
sfamiliar
a side note, increasing the intake of omega-3 fatty acids decreases
inflammation system-wide. there's a fair amount of research on this, google
'effects of omega-3 fatty acids on inflammation'
([http://www.google.com/search?q=effects%20of%20omega-3%20fatt...](http://www.google.com/search?q=effects%20of%20omega-3%20fatty%20acids%20on%20inflammation&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8))

------
aantix
If you go to bed but wake up still not feeling refreshed, maybe you should do
your own sleep study.

Dream Recorder for OSX will film you while you sleep. <http://www.dream-
recorder.com/>

~~~
patrickg-zill
Rather than spend $900 to several thousand on a sleep study, get a wrist or
finger-clamp oximeter that measures the level of O2 in your blood - there are
$150 ones that can log data for 24 hours and connect over USB. Sleep a couple
nights with it on, and if your O2 level drops under ~92% for any amount of
time, you probably have sleep apnea or a similar disorder.

~~~
aantix
That's a great tip. Thank-you.

------
azharcs
As i type this, i am awake for close to 32 hours without sleeping. After
reading this, i am kinda scared.

~~~
gcv
Maybe instead of reading HN, you should go get some sleep. :)

~~~
DocSavage
Warning: Overuse of Hacker News may result in loss of sleep and increase
inflammation in female readers. Keep this product out of reach of children. In
case of accidental overdose, seek out a bed or comparable sleep unit
immediately.

